# name lookup failure while triyng to update the Base System



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

hello!

i'm trying to get an update of Base System sources of my freshly installed FreeBSD 8.0 bootonly i386 distribution which i'm using from a VMware Workstation.
The thing is that I choose to do it using a SSH session from my host station which is running Windows.
I used a minimal installation with no ports or packages, and a CVSup.
In /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile, I changed

```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
```
 to 
	
	



```
*default host=cvsup7.de.FreeBSD.org
```

then i issued the 
`# csup /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile` command, but after a couple of seconds I receive the 

```
Name lookup failure for "cvsup7.de.FreeBSD.org": hostname nor servername provided,or not known
```
I changed the mirror servers,and get the same thing.
Another problem is that i'm behind a proxy firewall and do not have access to all ports, so I believe this is the reason why I can get my data synchronized..
is there any solution to this? or maybe I did something wrong.. 
Thanks!


----------



## chavez243ca (Apr 14, 2010)

does nslookup, host or dig successfully resolve those addresses?


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 14, 2010)

dimcick said:
			
		

> Another problem is that i'm behind a proxy firewall and do not have access to all ports,



`csup` uses port 5999 by default.


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

no..i used nslookup as well as host commands and in both cases i get "no servers could be reached"

I also tried some kind of workaround.. by issuing the following command, by which I'm trying to connect to the server trough an outside host:
ssh -f myusername@my.home.machine -L 5999:cvsup7.de.FreeBSD.org:5999 -N

but still no results..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2010)

Check your /etc/resolv.conf, make sure there are sensible DNS servers. Also check if you can access them.


----------



## chavez243ca (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like DNS issue to me...


----------

